# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  اللادا 2110 الجديدة

## haytham7

السلام عليكم الأستاذ الكريم زيزو وجميع الإخوة الكرام
أنا كنت بافكر أشتري سيارة لادا 2110 الجديدة فهل يا ترى هي جيدة وكفاءة زي الموديلات القديمة من لادا؟ هل هي كويسة بالنسبة لتمنها 55 ألف جنيه حاليا؟

شكرا لكم جميعا على اهتمامكم ومساعدتكم  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اهلا بيك معانا ياجميل فى المنتدى وفى قاعه السيارات خصوصا 

المازدا الجديده حقيى امكانيتها عاجبتنى يعنى عربيه 4 سليندر 1500 سى سى تقريبا 110 حصان وكامله وفيها تكيف تقريبا  :: 
بس معرفش حد ساقها او استعملها علشان اعرف متانتها بس اللادا عامة عربيه ناشفه وجامده وبتستحمل الهلك بتاع شوارعنا 
شكرا ياجميل ومنورنا

----------


## haytham7

ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ زيزو
بصراحة المنتدى بتاعكم هنا عاجبني جدا ما شاء الله. 

طيب أنا باشوف إعلانات عن سيارات بي ام دبليو موديل تمانينات في حدود 25 -35 ألف جنيه. ايه رأيك فيها؟ هل تكون مكلفة بعدين في تصليحها وقطع غيارها ولا ايه؟ وهل لو جبتها بالسعر ده تكون كويسة؟

شاكر أفضالك أخي الكريم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ زيزو
> بصراحة المنتدى بتاعكم هنا عاجبني جدا ما شاء الله. 
> 
> طيب أنا باشوف إعلانات عن سيارات بي ام دبليو موديل تمانينات في حدود 25 -35 ألف جنيه. ايه رأيك فيها؟ هل تكون مكلفة بعدين في تصليحها وقطع غيارها ولا ايه؟ وهل لو جبتها بالسعر ده تكون كويسة؟
> 
> شاكر أفضالك أخي الكريم


ربنا يكرمك ياجميل 

موضوع البى ام دى هتلاقيها البى ام الشاركى  ::hop::  sharky بس قطع غيار البى ام غاليه جدا جدا ولو جبتها بالسعر ده الى هيحكم فيه يوم ماتروح تقيس كفائه موتورها وتكشف على العربيه بس اكيد البى ام بى ام بردو  :Plane:  
بس قطع غيارها هى الى غاليه ويمكن ده السبب فى ان سعرها قليل

----------


## haytham7

شكرا ليك يا استاذ زيزو
طيب طالما إن قطع غيارها غالية كده فبلاش منها. طيب ايه رأيك في الريتمو 75 موديل 79 أنا باشوف إعلانات ليها في حدود 18 الف هل هي عربية كويسة وقطع غيارها متوفرة؟ وإذا كانت محتاجة تصليحات كتيرة ممكن تتكلف كام؟

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> شكرا ليك يا استاذ زيزو
> طيب طالما إن قطع غيارها غالية كده فبلاش منها. طيب ايه رأيك في الريتمو 75 موديل 79 أنا باشوف إعلانات ليها في حدود 18 الف هل هي عربية كويسة وقطع غيارها متوفرة؟ وإذا كانت محتاجة تصليحات كتيرة ممكن تتكلف كام؟


الى اعرفه عن الريتمو هيا 1300 سى سى بس هيا عربيه قطع غيارها متوفره بس معرفش فى اسعار العربيات او مسالتش بقالى فتره طويله 
يارب اكون بقدر افيدك بحاجه  :2:

----------


## haytham7

ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ زيزو ويعينك تفيد الناس. الحمد لله أنت أفدتني كتير. خلاص إن شاء الله أنا هاشوف حاجة ريتمو أو فيات 131 مستعملة وأحاول أخليها زي الجديدة إن شاء الله. 

ربنا يخليك وإن شاء الله هاكون متابع لموقعكم الجميل. :good:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ زيزو ويعينك تفيد الناس. الحمد لله أنت أفدتني كتير. خلاص إن شاء الله أنا هاشوف حاجة ريتمو أو فيات 131 مستعملة وأحاول أخليها زي الجديدة إن شاء الله. 
> 
> ربنا يخليك وإن شاء الله هاكون متابع لموقعكم الجميل.


انا الى شاكر جدا على ثقتك فينا اتمنالك وقت ممتع فى الموقع ان شاء الله ولو فيه حاجه فى السيارات ممكن نتعاون ونفيدك 
فى امان الله

----------


## بنت شهريار

ماشاء الله عليك يازيزو
خبرة هاااااااااااااااايله
بجد افدتتنا جميعا
شكرا لمعلوماتك القيمه
وشكرا لهيثم على ثقته فى منتدانا الغالى
تقبلوا تحياتى..

----------


## haytham7

ربنا يخليك يا زيزو وبنت شهريار على كرم الضيافة المصري الأصيل ويبارك فيكم وما تركبوش أبدا أبدا عربية وحشة في حياتكم ولا يحوجكم أبدا لميكانيكي  :: 

بما إني عديم الخبرة في السيارات فإن شاء الله في مخي موضوعين حلوين أحطهم في المنتدى. وهمتكم معانا ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

اهلا بيك هيثم بينا
ويسعدنا وجودك الدائم
فى انتظار موضوعاتك
تحياتى..

----------


## haytham7

شكرا ليك أختي الكريمة بنت شهريار.

أنا حطيت الموضوعين في الساحة العامة للسيارات. واحد عن خبرة كل واحد مع سيارته والثاني عن تكلفة أجزاء السيارات.

شكرا ليكي مرة تانية وربنا ما يحرمنا منكم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

شكرا  ياعبير على حضورك وكلامك ربنا يكرمك ويخليكى 

وشكرا ياهيثم على مواضيعك معلش بس انا مشغول اليومين دول شويه 

بس فيه حاجه عايز اقلهالك 

الادا 2210 وحشه فى قطع غيارها جدا فبلاش منها فى حاجات بتضرب فيها بسرعه من السرعات العاليه و كمان قطع غيارها غاليه والى بيضرب حاجات فى الكابوت من قدام بلاش منها تماما يكون احسن 
انا لسه عارف الموضوع ده النهرده من اخ عزيز عليا وهو الى نبهنى للموضوع ده وقلت ابلغك احسن تدعى عليا ولا حاجه  :: 

تسلم ياجميل 
 :f:

----------


## haytham7

ربنا يخليك على المساعدة. خلاص سيبنا من اللادا. أنا شكلي كده هاوفر القرشين اللي معايا وأجيب حاجة مستعملة رخيصة وأصرف عليها قرشين أهو يكون أوفر. كنت بافكر في الريتمو لأنها رخيصة بيقولوا كويسة ولو إن شكلها شبابي شوية وأنا عجوز عندي 36 سنة بحالهم  :n:  

ربنا يخليك يا زيزو على المساعدة وابقى رد براحتك بلاش تشغل نفسك وربنا يعينك.  ::h::

----------


## badry_1986

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هى الريتمو عربية جميله وكل حاجه بس مشكلتها انها مش بياعه
بمعنى انها لو حبيت تطلع منها علشان تغيرها فهتعانى بعض الشئ وحتة شبابيه دى فهى متوسطه الاجيال يعنى مش شبابى اوى وفنفس الوقت مش عواجيزى يعنى بتاعه سن حضرتك فئه التلاتين
هو فى المازدا 323 برضه عربية جميله وقطع غيارها متوفره واسعارها مش غالية وبرضه ناعمه ومش بتسحب بنزين كتير ومش شبابى خااااااااااااااااالص سعرها فى الهاتشباك من 20 ل22 وفى الشنطة من 24 ل 26 وربنا يوفقك للعربية الحلوه واللى تعجبك

----------

